# Very Good Detailing Guide



## Paul (Aug 31, 2006)

I found this site, it has a great guide and good videos of the PC:buffer: in action. http://paintcare-n-detailing.com/


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## barrett (Jun 25, 2006)

thats a good site, lots of information there


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Good find :thumb:


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice find that.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent find there, very good!! :thumb:


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Interesting reading, thanks for the link matey :thumb:


----------



## Paul (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice little guide.


----------



## Conqug (May 25, 2006)

awesome site.. 

now bookmarked


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Another one bookmarked!


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Thats brilliant help for someone who hasn't used a porter cable before its got me intrested :buffer: lol


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

What do people think about this pic and the claim the polish has broken down and can be wiped off?









Personally, that looks to me nowhere near!


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Personally I work for longer than that, even with a rotary!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

That to me looks like an invitation for buffer trails!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Is it me or do these videos not have sound?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome site!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

good find.


----------



## Wentworth Man (Jun 20, 2006)

Good videos......and there is sound as well:buffer:


----------



## NatL (Sep 15, 2007)

Good find :thumb:


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Superb ..Will save me asking sooo many newb questions now... 
tyvm.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice find :thumb:


----------



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

wow, thats what i needed.
I tried a test spot with an orbital machine yesterday, but didnt get the results i hoped for. Now i know what i did wrong, i didn't let de polish fully brake down. Lets try some more tomorrow
Thanx!


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> I found this site, it has a great guide and good videos of the PC:buffer: in action. http://paintcare-n-detailing.com/


thank you for sharing :thumb:


----------



## azcatfan (Oct 1, 2007)

The gentleman that owns that company is a regualr on www.gmfullsize.com and posts loads of really good before/after detail pics there. Gives loads of advice as well, he is a nice guy...


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

That video is gonna kick start my detailing career!


----------

